
Revolut blocking accounts for days without any reason - muse900
https://mobile.twitter.com/RevolutApp/status/1110152044617310208
======
muse900
Clarification: this just happened to me as well, I’ve been using revolut as my
main source of paying for things. I transfer money through a uk bank and also
have provided them with payslips and tax documents. Everything was fine up to
1 day ago that they blocked a bank transfer I tried to make which I’ve been
making for the past year or so and which is around £36 for a debt of mine to a
bank.

Since then no explanation, just that they are looking into it and they haven’t
explained to me what the issue is and if they need any documents of me.

I think everyone needs to know of what can happen to them. I am personally
extremely confident that am going to resolve my issue since I have all the
paperwork and everything that is needed to show that the money comes from
honest work and every single penny of tax have been paid. Thing is after this,
I’ll be looking at alternatives as I can’t have this happen to me again.
Personally I feel like chat messages doesn’t seem to work really well for
those kind of issues and the fact that you can’t phone anyone about it apart
from financial bodies in each country to report the incident, or moan on
Twitter is not a good solution.

